# Stromlaufplan von SPS Eingangsbaugruppen + angeschlossener Sensoren



## Doktor D. (10 September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wie ihr ja aus dem Funktionsplan-Thema schon wisst, sitz ich gerade an einer Belegarbeit für das Fach "Grundschaltungen" und komme auch bei der zweiten Teilaufgabe nicht so wirklich klar.
Die Aufgabenstellung lautet: "Erstellen Sie einen Stromlaufplan zum Anschluss aller Sensoren an eine SPS, einschliesslich Energieversorgung der Sensoren und der SPS-Eingangsbaugruppen."
Als Vorlage für diese Aufgabe dient die altbekannte Dosier- und Mischanlage, wie sie der Benutzer hier im Eingangsbeitrag beschrieben hat. Hab wirklich keinen Plan wie ich da rangehen soll bzw. weiß ich ja garnicht wie die Stromanschlüsse der SPS bestückt sind.
Wäre dankbar für Tipps und Hilfestellungen.


----------



## Ralle (10 September 2007)

Was ist es für eine SPS, wenn du das weißt, gehst du zuerst mal zum Hersteller auf die Homepage und holst dir die Handbücher, auch die für die E/A-Baugruppen. Da sind dann meißt auch schon Beispiele zum Anschluß mit drin, so daß du also Vorlagen hast.


----------



## OHGN (10 September 2007)

Wie Ralle schon schrieb, besorgst Du Dir erstmal die Handbücher und Anschlussschemata der zur Verwendung kommenden SPS-Baugruppen und der entsprechenden Sensoren.
Als Anhang hier mal ein Beispiel, wie das dann so ungefähr aussehen könnte.


----------



## Doktor D. (10 September 2007)

Ich weiß eben leider nicht was das für eine SPS bzw. für Sensorenmodelle sein sollen, da wurde keine Angabe dazu gemacht.  
Ein Mitarbeiter meines Praktikumsbetriebs hat mir ebenfalls den Tipp mit den Handbüchern gegeben, die man sich beim Hersteller, z.B. Siemens, anfordern kann, aber da muss ich eben auch die richtigen Baugruppen heraussuchen, die zur Realisierung der Aufgabe passen.
Ich weiß halt nur das ich seine SPS und zwei Sensoren, einmal für die Temperaturfühlung und einmal für den Füllstand brauche, sowie einen Steuerschalter für den Mischprozess. Und von den Modelltypen die es da gibt hab ich nicht wirklich so die Ahnung. :-?


----------



## thomass5 (10 September 2007)

Wollen die vielleicht nur sehen das Ihr das Prinzup verstanden habt wie 
- Spannungsversorgung an Baugruppe
- Schalter von + an Baugruppe
- Analogsensor mit Spannungsversorgung und mit Sensorausgang auf Analogbaugruppe
- INI mit Spannungsversorgung und Schaltausgang auf Baugruppe
usw.
Da das ne Schulaufgabe ist könnte ich mir soetwas vorstellen
Thomas


----------



## ybbs (10 September 2007)

Doktor D. schrieb:


> Wäre dankbar für Tipps und Hilfestellungen.


 Mit der Spannungsversorgung beginnen...  

In der Ausbildung reicht meist eine Prinzipskizze. Natürlich nur wenn nicht ausdrücklich etwas anderes verlangt ist bzw. man etwas anderes erwarten kann z.B. weil man es vorher wochenlang geübt hat.

Um Dich nicht in die Falle tappen zu lassen möchte ich noch anmerken, dass es bei einem Ini (z.B. B1) in aller Regel nicht ausreicht +24V anzuschließen sondern auch die 0V erforderlich sind.


----------



## the bang 2 (10 September 2007)

wir haben dafür Logo hergenommen - sah dann so aus...


----------



## Doktor D. (19 September 2007)

So ich bin mit dieser Aufgabe jetzt dank diverser Unterlagen und der Mithillfe eines Mitarbeiters fertig geworden. Ich häng einfach mal ein Bild des Schaltplanes ran. Zu sehen sind eine Stromversorgung für die SPS, die SPS selbst, ein Trafo für die Füllstandssensoren, drei Füllstandsssenoren, ein Temperatursensor ohne Stromanschluss und ein Steuerschalter, der auf der SPS einen digitalen Eingang hat. Ich hoffe, dass das weitestgehend richtig ist.  Hab die Zeichnung mit AutoCAD erstellt.
Das einzigste was mir noch fehlt sind die Massesymbole auf der SPS und den Füllstandssenoren, wo ich nicht sicher bin, welches Symbol das Richtige ist.


----------



## thomass5 (19 September 2007)

Mit der Grafik hat mein Rechner oder meine Augen ein Prob. 

Ich kenn es so:file:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Thomas/Desktop/Neu IrfanView BMP File.bmp


----------

